# Unexpected Victory Mexico vs France 2-0



## dark ajax (Jun 17, 2010)

So i guess most of us mexicans weren't expecting a victory today, France being such a good team, but Mexico played unexpectedly well...


----------



## moon_wolf (Jun 17, 2010)

dark ajax said:
			
		

> So i guess most of us mexicans weren't expecting a victory today, France being such a good team, but Mexico played unexpectedly well...


mexico has allways been a good team so....


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 17, 2010)

Totally agree, well done, great game to watch


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Jun 17, 2010)

Don't forget... You should never underestimate the other team... I guess France took it for granted


----------



## Uzumakijl (Jun 17, 2010)

I don't really care about soccer, But i have to admit that on this World Cup Mexico is doing really well in comparison to past ones.

Let's hope we don't see again the "Jugamos como nunca, Perdimos como siempre"* situation hahaha.

*= It's a common Mexican joke saying "We played like we never did, but lost like always"


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 17, 2010)

THE FIRST GOAL WAS LIKE, LUCK! The goalie tripped.
The second was a penalty...

So, like, it wasn't based on skill, more on luck


----------



## nando (Jun 17, 2010)

woot! beat them french.


----------



## ball2012003 (Jun 17, 2010)

this game was great especially the first goal
wooo for mexico


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2010)

sorry Costello


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2010)

You  know there is a World Cup thread right??? Check my signature for the link.


----------



## ragde (Jun 18, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> THE FIRST GOAL WAS LIKE, LUCK! The goalie tripped.
> The second was a penalty...
> 
> So, like, it wasn't based on skill, more on luck



Dude the goalie did not trip he slided that was not luck look at the whole play and you will realize that it's a nice play. The second one yes it's a penalty but it is still a goal. If you saw the whole game you will understand that Mexico took the whole game and not just the score.


----------



## C175R (Jun 18, 2010)

hmm am I the only one who still thinks it was an offside?
I was watching it on my fone so im not sure tho.
but it looked like offside


----------

